# Durée de la Batterie Ipod 4G ?



## macsyl (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour.

Je viens de commencer à utiliser mon nouveau Ipod nano et ça fait environ 3 à 4h que j'écoute de la musique et la batterie est déjà presque à moitié vide. Est-ce normal que la batterie se vide aussi vite ?

À ce rythme il va falloir rechargé à tout les 2 jours !

La première fois que je l'ai rechargé, la batterie n'était pas complètement vide puisqu'à l'achat du IPod, elle est remplie au quart environ.

Est-ce qu'il aurait fallu que je vide la batterie complètement avant de rechargé pour la 1ère fois ?

Aussi, je me demande s'il est possible de brancher le IPod sur l'ordinateur pour transférer de nouvelles chansons, sans que la recharge de la batterie démarre ?


----------



## rofusionodd (1 Octobre 2008)

Je sait pas, mais en tout cas, quand tu recharge ton ipod et quand tu le regarde il est presque complet, et quelques secondes après il te dit complet, laisse le encore 15 min, en tout cas, si je fait pas ca, il est comme "pas chargé !" 

Essaye, peutêtre c'est une réponse a ton probleme


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Moi mon ipod je le charge toute la nuit et je me contente pas de la petite prise qui signifie que l'ipod est chargé... Un conseil laisse le chargé toute la nuit


----------



## HouseH (15 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le même problème que le tien et je viens de répondre dans un autre post. 
Je le copie-colle sur le tien ^^

_"Ah je vois que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir ce problème !

J'ai acheté mon ipod le lendemain de sa sortie. Et j'ai pu remarquer assez rapidement que ma batterie se vidait un peu vite à mon goût. 12h grand max en audio. Pas de podcast ni de vidéo. 
C'est mon premier ipod. J'en ai donc parlé autour de moi pour savoir si ceux qui possédaient les anciennes versions avaient deja eu ce genre de mesaventure. Et il s'averait que non. Tous me disaient que le leur tenait sans probleme plus d'une semaine. Alors que le mien au bout de 4 - 5 jours il était déjà à sec. Plutôt cours les 24h...
Je l'ai donc déposé vendredi dernier (10/10/2008) dans un service technique agrégé par Apple : Alis http://www.alis.fr Il se trouve à Paris pour ceux que ça intéressent. 21 boulevard richard lenoir. Métro Bastille.
On ne m'a pas demandé la facture, juste coordonnées, numéro de téléphone.

Je dois le récuperer mercredi (aujourdh'ui enfait vu qu'il est minuit passé )

Donc je vous tiens au courant ^^

PS : sur le site, il est possible de suivre l'avancée des analyses faites sur le ipod ou sur votre mac, simplement en rentrant le numéro de dossier qu'on vous a attribué lors de la remise de la machine._"


----------

